# Übersetzung für Alpencross



## laterra (21. April 2014)

...damit meine ich keine linguistischen Exkurse, sondern Kettenblatt und Ritzel.

Ich möchte im Sommer meinen ersten Alpencross machen und fange jetzt gerade an auch mal knackigere Steigungen zu suchen. Meistens haben die Steigungen die ich fahre so bis 10% das kann ich länger und ohne größere Probleme treten. Aber so ab 15% merke ich dass ich auf Dauer zu wenig Kraft in den Beinen hab. Im Moment fahre ich vorne ein 24er Kettenblatt und hinten ist ein 36er Ritzel.
Mir ist schon klar dass ich da noch was für die Kraft machen muss in den nächsten Monaten. Überlege aber trotzdem ein kleineres Kettenblatt für die Tour zu montieren. 
Was habt ihr denn so montiert für einen Alpencross?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. April 2014)

Ich fahre deine Kombi und kam damit immer gut klar... Es gibt aber immer mal wieder Rampen die ich schieben muss 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (21. April 2014)

Fahre zwar kein Alpencross bin aber auf Tagestouren oft da unterwegs ...
Wettersteinrunde bietet u.a. ein Teilstück 500 Höhenmeter bei wenn ich mich recht erinnere durchgängig 15% : bin da mit einem 26/36 KB unterwegs gewesen - Fazit für mich: nie wieder, war ein Beisser  
mit 0,66 m Vortrieb, also 24/36 gings beim nächsten Mal deutlich angenehmer bzw. 11fach 28/42
Alles für 26" gerechnet bzw. gefahren.

Am Fatbike fahre ich 22/36 und finde diese Übersetzung für mich genial - ist quasi Radumfang ca. vom  29"

Vielleicht würde ich sogar eher diese Kombination für Alpencross wählen, da ja auch ein paar Kilo mehr auf dem Rücken sind. Mit 0,611 kippst Du auch noch nicht um


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2014)

äähhh, muss erst mal zählen gehn,

aber ein wichtiger Tipp  Nicht meinen jede Steigung bzw. die ganze Rampe hochzutreten und schon gar nicht bei den ersten Etappen das ganze Pulver verschießen. Rechtzeitig oder vorzeitig absteigen und schieben, wobei schieben für kleine Leute sehr anstrengend ist. Ansonsten komm ich gut klar mit kurzen Pausen, d.h. Puls etwas runterkommen lassen und die nächsten 2 Kehren fahren....

Bei meinem 1. AX wollte ich unbedingt das Pfunderer Joch hoch, hat unten so 14% danach so 12%, dann glaub ich etwas flacher, zog sich aber dann glaub ich 7km dahin. Zum Schluss ein Pfad mit x Kehren. Da hab ich immer 100 Schritte gezählt und hab dann Pause gemacht, aber geschafft hab ichs


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. April 2014)

bin zwar keine lady aber trotzdem..;-)...mein Tipp ist...Mountaingoat (20) als kleinstes vorne montieren und hinten 11/34...das hat bei mir seehr gut funktioniert bei den Rampen in den Alpen. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Ruhig zwischendurch mal absteigen und ein Stück schieben...da kann der Puls aber teilweise noch höher gehen.

Wenns holprig steil wird, das bike auch mal schultern und ein Stück tragen ggf. auch Serpentinen abkürzen. Sowas kann man auch zuhause gut üben...so siehts aus: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...igt-die-effektivsten-techniken.682945.2.htm#1

Ausserdem hilfts mir, mit kleinstem Gang zu fahren und sich nicht von der Langsamkeit oder MitfahrerInnen beirren zu lassen. Mir hat man mal den Tip gegeben, so langsam zu fahren wie es nur möglich ist aber gleichmässig...am Besten zwischendurch immer kleine Ziele (die nächste Kurve, ein Baum oder eine Hütte o.s.ä.) setzen....kein falscher Ehrgeiz...gut einteilen!

Viel Spass!!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum einige Geschwindigkeiten fahren wollen wo ich definitiv schneller schiebe.
Beim 26" kleiner wie 24/36 oder gar kleiner wie 22/36 is ja schlimm.
Ich hab sogar bei nem Marathon im hinterren Feld schon mal ein Stück geschoben und gestorben bin ich nicht.
Ich hab sowieso ne relativ hohe Grundgeschwindigkeit beim gehen und damit war ich da wo ich geschoben hab genauso schnell wie die die sich da einen abgekurbelt hatten.
Mir tut die Abwechslung da auch ganz gut


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. April 2014)

Pizzaplanet...meine Übersetzung > 20/34 entspricht Deiner 22/36!!! und geht super..warum soll das nicht gehen? Ist auch eine Frage des Gleichgewichtsgefühls. Vielen BikerInnen fehlt einfach irgendwann die Kraft am Berg und dann ist eine relativ schnelle Trittfrequenz auch effektiver/kniefreundlicher. Es geht hier ja auch nicht um einen "Marathon" sondern um den ersten AlpenCross!!

Bezüglich "schnellem schieben":
mach ich auch, ist aber auch abhängig von der Strecke. Ich finde ein gleichmässiges langsames Treten am holprigen Anstieg oft angenehmer und auch gut fürs Ego als wenn ich vom bike steige, und das Stück schiebe...bringt mich dabei aus dem Rhythmus und der Puls geht beim Schieben oft noch höher als auf dem Rad. Auf Asphalt/Feldweg/langweiligen Wegen schieb ich auch mal und spar mir die Körner und Konzentration für die schönen Abfahrten.

Also...immer flexibel bleiben! ;-)

Kann diesbezüglich vor einem AlpenX 1-2mal Lauftraining pro Woche empfehlen, um die Schiebepassagen besser meistern zu können.

Gruß


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

Ich finde die Diskussion über Fahren oder Schieben immer ziemlich müßig. 
Für manche Leute ist es kräfteschonender, sofort zu laufen, für andere ist es besser, so lange wie möglich zu fahren. Alternativ kann es auch einfach auch mal Spaß machen, einen Trail hochzudrücken. Von daher: jeder wie er/sie mag.
Solange man sich "technisch" behelfen kann, sehe ich auch keinen Grund darin, sich mit einer zu großen Übersetzung zu quälen. Bei längeren Rampen ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, einen kleineren Gang einzulegen und mit größerer Trittfrequenz zu fahren, das schont die Kräfte.
Zum Trainieren aber auch ruhig mal einen großen Gang hochdrücken 

Für einen 64er Lochkreis ist ein 20er Kettenblatt das kleinstmögliche. Hier musst du aufpassen, wenn du eine 2fach Kurbel hast, kann es bei manchen Herstellern sein, dass der Lochkreis größer ist, so dass minimal ein 24Z Kettenblatt dran passt. Welche Kurbel hast du denn?

Ich war schon sowohl mit zweifach-Schaltung und kleinstmöglichem Gang 20/34 als auch mit einfach-Schaltung und kleinstmöglichem Gang 28/36 im Hochgebirge. Beides geht bei ausreichender Fitness gut, ersteres ist deutlich kräfteschonender.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2014)

Ich fand immer 22:34 perfekt, jetzt habe ich 22:36, das ist natürlich noch bequemer. Ich bin auch schon paar Jahre 20:34 gefahren (Mountain-Goat Kettenblatt), das fand ich dann aber nicht mehr so toll, weil man ständig zwischen mittlerem und kleinen Kettenblatt hin- und herschalten muss. Wenn dir 24:36 zu streng geht, dann montier dir ein 22-er, das dürfte dann auch noch ganz geschmeidig schalten.
Wie Mausoline schon geschrieben hat: Wenn du das Gefühl hast, zu sehr zu kämpfen, lieber absteigen und schieben, du brauchst deine Kräfte schließlich 6 oder 7 Tage lang, da solltest du dich nie platt fahren. In den Alpen sind eigentlich die meisten Anstiege oberhalb der 10% , in den Dolomiten ist es noch steiler. Aber dafür sind lange Anstiege viel angenehmer zu fahren, man findet leicht sein Tempo und seine bequeme Trittfrequenz.
Welche Route soll´s denn werden?


----------



## laterra (22. April 2014)

Danke für eure Tips und Schilderungen! Das hört sich so an als würde ein 22er Blatt schon Sinn machen. Mir geht es vor allem darum möglichst lange halbwegs locker kurbeln zu können, weil ich das recht lange durchhalten kann.



Mausoline schrieb:


> ..und schon gar nicht bei den ersten Etappen das ganze Pulver verschießen.


Ich glaub von dem Fehler bin ich geheilt. Den hab ich schon mal bei einem 4 tägigen Trailcamp gemacht und die letzten 2 Tage waren die Hölle. Solange ich locker kurbeln kann, bin ich da glaub ich auf der sicheren Seite.



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum einige Geschwindigkeiten fahren wollen wo ich definitiv schneller schiebe.


Ich finde schieben extrem anstrengend. Auch letztes Wochenende hab ich ein kurzes Stück geschoben, bin aber nach 20m wieder aufgestiegen, weil Fahren angenehmer war. 



scylla schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel hast du denn?


Ich hab eine 3fach XT, das 22er Blatt müsste also gehen. Am besten ich lasse noch einige Wochen das größere drauf, dann bin ich gezwungen gelegentlich mal den Berg hochzudrücken 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Welche Route soll´s denn werden?


Wir fahren vermutlich von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee (nach einer Route von Achim Zahn) - ungefähr diese Strecke:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...chte-variante-infos-und-gps-daten.36679.2.htm
Ich schau so ein bißchen mit weinendem Auge auf die Route, weil so gut wie keine Trails dabei sind. Aber es ist für uns alle vier der erste Cross und wir haben 1-2 Leute dabei, die so gut wie nie Trails fahren, deshalb ist die Strecke wahrscheinlich "vernünftig". 
Ich werde aber noch nach Alternativ-Routen für einzelne Etappen schauen, für den Fall das genug Power für mehr Höhenmeter und Trails vorhanden ist.


----------



## trhaflhow (22. April 2014)

...eigentlich solltest du mit dieser Übersetzung schon über die Alpen kommen - vorausgesetzt du hast ein 26er MTB
Wenn du noch einen "Rettungsring" möchtest, schau dich mal in 29er Foren um. Ich habe mir auf mein 29er das			General Lee ritzelpacket gebaut. Das passte dann mit vorne ( Änderung aufwendiger ) 25/39 gut.
Bei dem Lee ist das größte Ritzel 42. Musst halt schaun ob dein Schaltwerk das kann.
Mifree ( User hier im Forum) fräst auch Ritzel 42er und verkauft sie hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. April 2014)

Die General Lee lezyne finde ich interessant um bei 2 Fach mehr Bandbreite zu bekommen.  Wobei ich denke das beim AM 24/38 oder 22/36 mit 11-36 normal ausreicht (26er)


----------



## trhaflhow (22. April 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Die General Lee lezyne finde ich interessant um bei 2 Fach mehr Bandbreite zu bekommen.  Wobei ich denke das beim AM 24/38 oder 22/36 mit 11-36 normal ausreicht (26er)



..auch meine Meinung. Aber es war ein "leichterer" Gang gefragt

Es wäre auch ne Möglichkeit einen Entfaltungsrechner/Ritzelrechner zu googeln und dann nach den Daten zu überlegen welcher Umbau den geringsten Aufwand macht


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> ......Ich schau so ein bißchen mit weinendem Auge auf die Route, weil so gut wie keine Trails dabei sind. Aber es ist für uns alle vier der erste Cross .........



Bei uns ist noch ein Plätzle frei


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. April 2014)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ...eigentlich solltest du mit dieser Übersetzung schon über die Alpen kommen - vorausgesetzt du hast ein 26er MTB
> Wenn du noch einen "Rettungsring" möchtest, schau dich mal in 29er Foren um. Ich habe mir auf mein 29er das			General Lee ritzelpacket gebaut. Das passte dann mit vorne ( Änderung aufwendiger ) 25/39 gut.
> Bei dem Lee ist das größte Ritzel 42. Musst halt schaun ob dein Schaltwerk das kann.
> Mifree ( User hier im Forum) fräst auch Ritzel 42er und verkauft sie hier



Wieso sollte sie aufwendig umbauen, wenn sich mit einem 22-er Kettenblatt alles ganz bequem und auch noch leicht realisieren lässt? Ich hab vorne eine alte XT-Kurbel, der Rest ist 10-fach SLX und es funktioniert ganz perfekt.

@ Sleyvas: Für diese Strecke wirst du aber so eine Rentner-Übersetzung vermutlich eher nicht brauchen, da solltest du eigentlich schon mit deine 24:36 Übersetzung hinkommen, die ist ja nun auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps und Schilderungen!
> 
> Wir fahren vermutlich von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee (nach einer Route von Achim Zahn) - ungefähr diese Strecke:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...chte-variante-infos-und-gps-daten.36679.2.htm



Ich würde mir die Strecke über das Hahntjoch ersparen, es gibt schönere Strecken. Hier gibt es bereits Infos


----------



## laterra (24. April 2014)

@Mausoline  Ich liebäugel ja schon ein bißchen mit eurer Tour  Aber ich will ja mit meinem Bruder fahren (und bin 20 Jahre zu jung )

@Hofbiker Das Hahnentennjoch ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge - die ALternativen werde ich auf jeden Fall mal einbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. April 2014)

Auch bei der Norbertshöhe solltest ihr unbedingt die Straße meiden und die Forstweg-Alternativen recherchieren. Da gibt´s im Reiseforum schon ganz gute Beschreibungen (suche nach "Altfinstermünz")

Die Strecke von Mausoline und Lahmschnecke ist 1. Sahne und auch nicht schwierig, selbst von Leuten, die nicht trailfahren gewöhnt sind. Und die paar Meter zwischendurch mal schieben, ist dann für den Po mal eine Erholung. Oder auch die, die Denzinger vorgeschlagen hat, bietet mehr "alpines Erlebnis". Wir sind bei unserem 1. Cross ähnlich wie ihr gefahren und ich fand es im Nachhinein etwas schade.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Strecke von Mausoline und Lahmschnecke ist 1. Sahne und auch nicht schwierig, selbst von Leuten, die nicht trailfahren gewöhnt sind. Und die paar Meter zwischendurch mal schieben, ist dann für den Po mal eine Erholung. Oder auch die, die Denzinger vorgeschlagen hat, bietet mehr "alpines Erlebnis". Wir sind bei unserem 1. Cross ähnlich wie ihr gefahren und ich fand es im Nachhinein etwas schade.



Da muß ich jetzt doch widersprechen: Unsere Tour wurde von erfahrenen Alpencrossern bereits als durchaus anspruchsvoll bewertet, zumal wir uns auch meistens deutlich über der 2.000m Marke bewegen. Der Gallo mag fahrtechnisch nicht schwer sein, mit bereits dem Costainas in den Beinen und einem AX-Rucksack geht er mir genügend an die Substanz, zumal auch noch eine gewisse Konzentration gefordert ist. Am 3. Tag müssen wir in durchaus alpinem Gelände ganz schön Schieben und Tragen, bergauf wie bergab. Am Passo Vallaccia kann es auch passieren das wir mal ein Schneefeld kreuzen müssen. Für einen ersten AX ohne alpine Erfahrung und ohne erfahrene Begleitung sehe ich diese Tour sehr grenzwertig. Wir haben bei unserer Tour eine sehr erfahrene und eine geübte Alpenradlerin dabei. Darauf wollte ich unbedingt hinweisen, nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht.

Auf meinem ersten AX mit meinem Mann (siehe Link Hofbiker zur Tour Denzinger oder SuFu "Lahmschnecken AX") war ich sehr froh, einen erfahrenen Radler an meiner Seite zu haben. Auch wir hatten Streckenabschnitte dabei wo ich mir im Nachhinein sagte "das war jetzt nicht so toll, das brauche ich nicht nochmal" wie der Gavia-Pass über die Straße, wobei die Ausblicke sehr schön waren. Und der Begn Ors hat mich an meine Grenze gebracht. Aber für das erste Mal hatten wir viele Highlights, und es war damals genau richtig so, auch wenn es mir später als "easy" vorkam. Der 1. AX ist wohl immer der, der einem im Gedächtnis bleibt, da sammelt man die ganz persönliche Erfahrung, auf ihm baut man dann die nächsten AX auf, die mit Sicherheit kommen werden. Virus!

Zum Aufpimpen der Via Claudia gibt es ja schon genügend Hinweise.

Just my two words...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke, da hast du mich mißverstanden, technisch nicht so schwierig ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit nicht anstrengend. Der Bregn de l´Ors ist ein gutes Beispiel: Da ist man halt noch nah am Ziel und hat keine Lust mehr auf Tragen. Das geht eher auf die Psyche, denn technisch schwierig ist der Pass ja nun wirklich nicht, auch nicht ausgesetzt oder sowas. Dafür seid ihr von den Höhenmeter her entspannt, d.h. es bleibt abends immer genug Zeit zur Regeneration. Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas sicherer, als jeden Tag 2000hm oder mehr auf Schotterstraßen, wo man dann nicht so konzentriert fährt.
Aber jeder hat natürlich eine andere Gefährdungsbeurteilung und andere Voraussetzungen.


----------

